# Good Score???



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

What is a good score for a field archery round?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

what class?
what level of experience?
how tough of a course?

field scores dont easily translate between one course or another and from one state to the next. some courses are flatter than others, some are more open to the elements than others. at watkins glen, i think the 'NJ' course is as tough as they come, but some may say that 'Presidential' is king.

i havent shot darrington, but from what i have been told is that it will challenge any skillz you have on every target. it's best to learn humility before shooting those courses.

to me, anything over 545 is 'good'. just depends on what you expect out of yourself and abilities. throwin your gear together and expectin to show the spotties how it's done just aint gonna happen.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Tons of past scores under RESULTS at the NFAA web site. Here's a link for last years scores at the NFAA Outdoor Nats at Darrington. http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/u... Outdoor Nationals, Darrington, WAResults.pdf


----------



## D.E.K. (May 15, 2011)

If you make it thru without slamming your bow on the ground you made a good score.


----------



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

Shooting Adult Freestyle.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Any score that hits your average is a GOOD score. A new personal best is a GREAT score. If you want to compete on a National Level, better shoot in the 550's ( well into the 550's). Good luck and keep shooting!


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

It is improtant to be able to score all your arrows. Got to pay attention. Wrong target, wrong stake, wrong side, wrong order, .. .. ... and so on will lower your score in a hurry.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

There is a difference between good scores and good scores for you in many cases. Just because you can't shoot say a 545+ doesn't mean that your 525 isn't good. Your own personal skill level will determine what is a good score. You need to see what your real skill level is. I think too many guys that have shot 3D and then go to field think about score too much. 

As for scores not carrying over from course to course. I don't agree. 
If you know what your doing your scores will carry over. If your experienced enough to know the game and know you and your say a 540ish shooter I don't care what course your on unless you just have one of those days your score is going to be in the same point range. Flat or hilly. It shouldn't matter I know it doesn't to me anyway and most of the people I shoot with.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

what i meant by not carrying over is when you go from home course to a completely different type course. yes, the format is the same. but if you practice and develop your game on a 'pool table' and then go shoot at DCWC, you wont have the same score. you may have a gift and can overcome the course's challenges and really do well.

learning how to judge the angles, not just up/down, but also left/right is a learned skill. not being able to practice it puts you at a disadvantage. ARC rangefinders and inclinometers help, but you still have to make the shot.

the same course isnt the 'same' as it was yesterday. wind conditions, lighting, footing and temps all make it a little different.


my home course is pool table flat. 7 of the 10 targets (International Round) are wind guarded. it's the other 3 that will get ya. those you shoot from the woods into a field. if the winds are coming out of any direction besides north and is over 5mph.....you'll be in for a surprise.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

deputy83 said:


> What is a good score for a field archery round?


From your question I'm going to assume that you are new to the field archery game. Don't let the talk of 545 and 550's get to you. It's my opinion and experience that a new shooter that exceeds 500 (pins or scope) has done OK. Like Mr. Rau says, you gotta learn to shoot the right target, correct stake, correct side, etc. to score all your arrows.

Once you can score all arrows mostly all the time , you can build up your score pretty quickly. Every time you shoot your personal best is a really "good score" for you.

I'm not ashamed to say that I'm really pretty satisfied with anything above a 530ish still.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Well in freestyle classes mid 540s but to be at the top mid to uper 550s


----------

